# Kayak-friendly fishing reels



## Venture (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all

I am after a new egg-beater reel - budget up to $500, but prefer to spend no more than half that.

My reels get dunked or splashed a lot. Therefore, although I appreciate the modern reels, I feel the technology might be a waste for me in my kayak. I just want a reel that is really basic, but that will stand up to being abused and low maintenance. Also, it does need to have a good drag. A drag that doesn't fail if it gets wet.

I was even thinking of using my Alveys as they appreciate a dunking. I reckon everyone should learnt to palm-the reel, so Alveys for me do have good drag systems... Also, I use handlines a lot now as I prefer to only have one rod in the kayak. However, I do want to have a sinning rod available for lure fishing etc.

I was thinking that maybe the Penn reels used by boaties, especially party boat boaties might be good as they handle a lot of abuse.

I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Venture (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Gra, but how do these reels go after a dunking? Do they then need to be pulled apart? I have considered these reels, and may get one still, but don't want to be disillusioned if I'm out on the water and the reel stuffs up because of a dunking.


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

I've used a lot of different reels. The one that has stood out as able to handle an absolute brutal hiding trip in and trip out is the Pflueger Medalist 60XX (ie: 6030) series. They handle the salt very very well. Next up would have to be the humble Shimano Symetre, though you would be better off with a stradic if you're expecting a lot of getting wet as they have a sealed drag, the symetre does not.

What doesn't seem to handle salt well.. Anything from Okuma. :-/


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd buy a couple of Shimano 2500 Siennas for around $60 each. I have had one for 4 months. It has been fully dunked a few times and cops plenty of salt water abuse. Still as smooth as silk and I haven't even stripped it down yet, just fresh water washing every now and then. I haven't tried any high end reels on the yak yet, so I can't comment on those, but from my experience the Shimano Sienna is a beauty. Cheers Hally


----------



## plankton (Oct 30, 2010)

Venture said:


> Thanks for the reply Gra, but how do these reels go after a dunking? Do they then need to be pulled apart? I have considered these reels, and may get one still, but don't want to be disillusioned if I'm out on the water and the reel stuffs up because of a dunking.


I would suggest rebuilding any reel after it has taken a good dunking as salt water will cause corrosion very quickly. Most decent reels should see you through your fishing session without seizing up, but if left without a service after getting dunked it probably won't work too well the next time it's used. One thing I've been doing for many years with my spinning reels, first for use in the surf and now for kayak reels as well, is to completely fill the body of the reel with a good quality boat trailer wheel bearing grease. These greases are designed to repel saltwater and will give you an added barrier of protection if your reel does get seriously dunked.

Another thing you may want to look at is why are your reels coping such a beating? Perhaps there is a better way to setup your kayak to better protect them, rod holders or something.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Anything thats dunked or heavily splashed on should be stripped, cleaned with turps - washed with detergent and dried, then carefully regreased / oiled and ensure that the side plate has a smear of grease around the edge that there is a seal when its put back together. Using a grease like Mercury Outboard grease with Teflon will also see that the reels are longer lived, I have a mate that services for Shitmano here on the Goldy and thats what he swears by, also ensuring that there is a good coating of grease on the outside of the bearings in the handle spindle (where the handle & outer cap are / body bearings) will further seal the reel...

Some of the simpler reels that have only a single drag washer like the cheaper Shitmano's like the Saros, these can have their drag washers replaced with Split Chrome Leather thats heavily oiled and lightly greased, this will see consistant drag performance when out n about...

Another trick is to use Locktite Anti sieze nickle based grease in all the bearings (bearings upened, degreased, washed and repacked lightly), initially it will be as noisy as hell but when it settles the bearings will last forever... ;-)


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Glenn,

No experience with them but I have read the Van Staal spin reels are top notch and built for salt water dunkings on a regular basis. One of the articles I read quoted around $700 and Tackedirect has them for this price in US dollars, so a little over your budget but may be worth the consideration for the reported lifetime of use.

On the kayak I use an Alvey 625B on a short rod ($105 all up), and a Shimano Firestorm Baitcaster combo ($49). Used both all last year, with minimal maintenance and both are still going strong. But I agree it would be nice to have a spin combo for lures.

Murdoch


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Murdoch said:


> No experience with them but I have read the Van Staal spin reels are top notch and built for salt water dunkings on a regular basis.


Problem with Vann Stall is that Jarvis Walker now owns them, and parts from the get go with Vann Stall have been an issue, while im on their case their warranty is another kettle of fish.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a couple of ***** reels (were $13-$17 each off ebay at the time). One of them was complete crap, the other 2 are still going strong and my main one gets a dunking almost every trip and all I do when I get home is splash the hose on it for a few seconds.

When it dies, I will just buy a new one. Can get a hell of a lot of new ones before I spend $500.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

plankton said:


> Venture said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply Gra, but how do these reels go after a dunking? Do they then need to be pulled apart? I have considered these reels, and may get one still, but don't want to be disillusioned if I'm out on the water and the reel stuffs up because of a dunking.
> ...


Yep... My reels also are packed with marine grease. You asked about the Penn reels. SSm models come with a quick remove side plate for cleaning etc.....if the main shaft is not high grade alloy or SS, no amount of CRB will help as this is the first area of corrosion in a lot of cases. Keep this lubricated and protected and you'll be half won.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

actionsurf said:


> I'd buy a couple of Shimano 2500 Siennas for around $60 each.
> the siennas are great, my 1000 copped a flogging and didnt die until someone dropped it in sand. my sol got flogged too and it is still going strong 4yrs later. altho it doesnt get used too much these days coz i got a steez. modern reels are able to handle a fair bit of abuse if you rinse them properly after a spraying or dunking.


----------



## strikepike98 (Jan 7, 2011)

Murdoch said:


> On the kayak I use an Alvey 625B on a short rod ($105 all up), and a Shimano Firestorm Baitcaster combo ($49). Used both all last year, with minimal maintenance and both are still going strong. But I agree it would be nice to have a spin combo for lures.
> 
> Murdoch


if your looking for a strong low maitenence reel i would go for an alvey,they carry heaps of line and it does not matter if they get wet.the only drawback is that theyre not the best for luring because you have to guide the line on yourself.


----------



## plankton (Oct 30, 2010)

I was wondering about the logistics of using an Alvey equiped rod in a kayak, I can't imagine it will go into a rodholder with the reel mounted as low as it is. Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

plankton said:


> I was wondering about the logistics of using an Alvey equiped rod in a kayak, I can't imagine it will go into a rodholder with the reel mounted as low as it is. Does anyone have a solution for this?


Vertical, rod holders, cannon holders or deck tubes - even if they're on the waterline and get splashed...

There is another forum page here search Alvey, I got into it as I am a avid Alvey user and think highly of them, and spoke to Bruce Alvey before christmas about getting a modified reel for Kayak trolling etc - however Santa wasnt kind and all sorts of runaway acts threw spanners in the works with getting a decent combo together...

I think if you can see past the chrome bling bits of a spinning reel or baitcaster, look past the fact that the Avley requires the user to think a little forward about laying line as they fish, and the time it takes to wind on 100meters of line... I think the Alvey would be an absolute smasher of a reel, as its direct 1:1 ratio, good drag, solid build, 100% water proof (Daiwa eat these words) and litterally a great LBG reel for the last 40 plus years - an alvey should be considderd when trolling in a kayak.

Its well suited for bouncing, jigging or trolling in the right minded peoples hands - now I only have to sit back and wait for all the 'your wrong - I'm right' comments... :lol:


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

I use and have used a Alvey 600BCVRR for about two years and can't kill it. Great drag,line capacity and indestructable. I have it on a standard off the shelf penn rod not designed for an Alvey and it works a treat. Not having the low mount it sits in the rod holder fine and you can still throw a bait a good distance. 
Wfish


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

gra said:


> Geez Slazmo, don't think anybody would dare question your obvious wisdom.
> 
> Maybe not so flash for finessing 2" plastics on 1/32 jig heads.. Gra


Anyhow I'm not going to comment further after that bit of lip... Honestly just a waste of time...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Gra you offensive bugger, we'll have to start calling you Graley :lol:


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Penn tourqe spinning reels - the drag of a stella but half the price - appear as durable as the vansteel but owned by penn.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Nah Gra I'll give you another one.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

gra said:


> By the way, it SCUPPERS. Just so you know.


thanks for the edit - I'l try not to mess up next time.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

For a smooth, tough, easy to pull down, service then put back together reel. You'd do well to look at a Shimano Saragosa. They are built tough with very few internal parts. Fall well within your price bracket and are pretty highly rated on the US surf forums where their style of surf fishing often involves dunking on every outing. I have an 8000 that hasent had any kayak use but has landed a few nice Jews with out missing a beat.

Regards

Ant


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Saragosas are OK but the line lay on my 14000 is horrendous. Still, like the other guy said it's a super easy reel to strip and clean and has served me well now on the yak for 2 years and also survived a few good dogtooth tuna in Fiji. I'm not a big fan of the jittery drag either. I actually rate the old carbontex and bearing upgraded Spheros higher than the Saragosa.

This morning I re-stripped and cleaned the Okuma Salina II 5000 that I've had for review since October 09. This reel has been fully salt immersed countless times and caught tons of fish. If you rinse it after every trip and strip it after every 8-10 yak outings it should go the distance. Best things about this reel are the awesome drag, excellent line lay and hard arse cranking power. It's a cracking good reel for its pricepoint.

A totally underrated reel that ticks big yak boxes is the Penn Mag Power that you'll find in the impossible to open plastic packaging at BigW. For $40-$60 you get a great little reel especially in the smaller 2000-4000 sizes.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I've heard similar things about the line lay on the 14000 & 18000 Saragosa. All the smaller sizes up to 8000 have a different oscillation system. For me on the 8000 the line lay has been fine. 
Another reel that on paper could be a contender, though remains largely untested is the Penn Conquer. I have just got my hands on a 4000, that size wise is a little smaller than a Shimano 4000. Appears to have a very good drag system, all metal body and rotor and an easy access maintenance hatch for lubbing. I haven't yet had a chance to fish it but feels good in the hand. Has anyone else on the forum fished with one I'd love to know how it's faired over time? I can post pics if anyone is interested.

Regards

Ant


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Like Gra I have found the Stradics forgiving and a very sophisticated egg beater. I have the following sizes: 1000; 2500; 3000; 4000. All fab, but the smaller models are particularly refined in their feel. All are regularly dunked, generally hosed down after, but only pulled apart once a year. For $500 though I'd be tempted to try that Daiwa with magnetic NASA grease thingo - Certate? All the same, there is no way a Certate equals two Stradics (plus some change). I do think it is worth spending$250 ciompared to $150 in the Shimano range. If I was buying now, I'd defintitely get the (Stradic) Ci4. It's the closest thing in the range to a Stella without the really stupid price tag.

If you are looking to heavier gear, I have gone agricultural in the extreme with a) Shimano charter special (overhead) and b) Daiwa Saltist. The saltist is way basic and heavy, but solid and unbreakable. The Charter Special is fab, but not a casting reel (jigging and towing only).

Another approach is to buy cheap and cheerful (say $30 reels) pull apart for minor upgrade, then churn them over if necessary. There are several threads on this approach - Too much work for me though.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

What styles of fishing do you do most often from a yak?

cheers


----------



## Venture (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, lots of interesting discussion.

I'm going out to look at some reels this weekend. I will mainly use it for spinning and bait fishing with say 8lb mono; I haven't made the change to braid yet (see comments below). I was hoping for a reel that has capacity for 8lb mono, but also for 12lb mono so that I can fish a bit heavier when needed. I want to use it for spinning, baitfishing, squidding etc. The spools made these days seem to be made only for a small capacity of line, whether it be braid or mono. Furthermore, the drags seem to be made appropriate for the intended line strength, so the reel seems committed to a small range of line strengths. Maybe I just haven't looked at enough to know yet, but I'm a bit amazed by it. I used to work in a tackle store years ago and we'd recommend a minimum of 250m on a reel. Incidentally, my BeastMaster 30/50 has 1000m of 15kg, fair enough, that's a completely different application then the reel I'm looking at getting now, but I'd certainly like at least 200m mono capacity.

My reels occasionally get dunked because I don't have rd holders yet (warranty on new kayak voided if modifications made by anyone other than an authorized dealer). I will put rod holder in when the warranty expires. But, they also get badly splashed sometimes when paddling through chop as water and spray come over the bow. I fish Botany Bay and Port Hacking, often in moderate chop. With experience maybe they won't get so wet.

Incidentally, do the braid users end up losing a lot of line when snagged? I only ask because when I go snorkeling around my area I clean up the old snagged mono I find, but also the braid, and when I find braid I usually find a long length (meters and meters) as opposed to nylon, which is usually much shorter. I hate retrieving the braid, it's awful stuff when you're in the water with it. I think it's a serious issue actually - easy to get tangled up in it and I'd hate to think of what it might do to marine life.


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

I hardly ever lose any braid, I just tend to lose some or all of my mono or flourocarbon leader.

Sounds like you need a Daiwa Luvias.. Either 2000 or 2500 depending on what your rod is. Plenty of line capacity, waterproof drag, made from a composite material so the body cannot rusty, able to survive being splashed.

I'm about to order a 2500 for myself for just those reasons.


----------



## Mootly53 (Feb 21, 2011)

I use a sol 2000 but only in fresh water and when i get home i give the rod and reel a spray with inox, and so far so good


----------



## Mootly53 (Feb 21, 2011)

I use a sol 2000 but only in fresh water and when i get home i give the rod and reel a spray with inox, and so far so good


----------



## Mootly53 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry my computer is playing tricks again


----------



## kodaz (Jan 1, 2011)

Okuma Trio reels are pretty good for the price. I got my trio 40 reels from US ebay for $65 each and they are holding up well - that's 3 okuma trios for the price of 1 stradic. I don't see the point of spending hundreds of dollars on reels for yak fishing; even in moderate swells water splashes up and contacts the reels, they get knocked about on board when dealing with larger fish and there is always a small possibility of losing something overboard too. My philosophy is to buy mid-range products from respectible brands that won't let you down when the fish are on, but if they do get corroded or damaged in the sport it's no big deal because you can get another one for the price of tank of petrol. Don't get me wrong, I'm not averse to spending money on quality products, I have a daiwa emblem pro 5500a matched to a daiwa seajigger 325 for LBG spinning etc, but standing on a rock ledge is a different kettle of fish to sitting level with the ocean imo.

I won't ever buy the really cheap reels from ebay again though. I bought 2 "tokushima" 4000 size reels a few months ago for about $20 each and first impressions were that they were pretty smooth and were a bargain. Wrong. The first one seized up on the first trip due to a bent shaft, the second one is still functional but the clicker snapped off on a relatively short run recently. Learnt my lesson there.


----------



## Venture (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for your replies everyone!

Kodaz, I agree with you about not sending the dough on reels when you know they're going to be knocked about and splashed etc.

However, I did buy a Sustain 4000. I got it off the internet, new through the fishingtackleshop. I got it for a good Australian price with warranty. I want to say that I was very happy with their service.

Anyway, the reels great! I am very happy with the reel's construction and the drag system. It does get wet, but I am being very careful with this reel and wiping it over with a damp cloth after use.

Unfortunately, I've been going out in the kayak atleast twice a week now (and my guts diminishing from the exercise, which is great and makes me feel less guilty about an extra glass or two), but find that I have mainly only been using the handlines. I always take the rod with me, but just find handlines so much more convenient. But this is mainly because I have been bait fishing for bream/flathead/whiting etc. Oh well, I'll make more of an effort to use the rod and reel more.

Thanks again everyone.

Glenn


----------

